# Tang Soo Do Hyungs According To Rank?



## Ryun Ma

If you have them at what ranks do you learn chil sung il ro through chil sung chil ro? what ranks do you learn yuk ro cho dan through yuk ro yuk dan? and how do you divide up the masters forms sei sun, wang shu, jion, oh sip sa bo, so rim jang kwon, and the sword form(jang gum hung) up amoung the masters ranks?
Tang Soo!


----------



## mtabone

Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan

Chil Sung Il Rho = 4th Gup 
Chil Sung Ee Rho = 8th Gup
Chil Sung Sahm Rho = 2nd Gup
Chil Sung Sah Rho = Cho Dan
Chil Sung O Rho = Ee Dan
Chil Sung Yuk Rho = Sah Dan
Chil Sung Chil Rho = O Dan

Yuk Rho Cho Dan = Cho Dan (Not required to test till Ko Dan Ja Test)
Yuk Rho Ee Dan= Ee Dan (Not required to test till Ko Dan Ja Test)
Yuk Rho Sam Dan = Sam Dan (Not required to test till Ko Dan Ja Test)
Yuk Rho Sah Dan = Sah Dan
Yuk Rho O Dan = O Dan
Yuk Rho Yuk Dan = Yuk Dan 

Sei Sun and Wang Shu = Sa Dan
"I believe" Jion and O Sip Sa Bo = O Dan

We have Korean Sword (taken from Haidong Gumdo) Ssang Soo Gum Bup Yuk Bon/ Chil Bon.... and Chinese Broadsword Wha Dao at Sa Dan.

we do not have So Rim Jang Kwon.


----------



## MCzapka

Cheezic Tang Soo Do:

Chil Sung Il Ro for 6 gup
Chil Sung E Ro for 4 gup
Chil Sung Sam Ro for Cho Dan Bo
Chil Sung Sa Ro for 4 dan
Chil Sung O Ro for 5 dan
Chil Sung Yuk Ro probably for 7 dan 
Chil Sung Chil Ro probably for 8 dan 

Hwa Sun for 6 dan

Yuk Ro Cho Dan for 4 dan
Yuk Ro E Dan for 5 dan
Yuk Ro Sam Dan for 6 dan
Yuk Ro Sa Dan, O Dan, Yuk Dan  - ?

Jindo, Sip Soo, Ro Hai for 2 dan
Wang Shu, Kong Sang Koon, Sei Shan for 3 dan
Jion for 4 dan
O Sip Sa Bo for 5 dan

Sword form is required for 2 dan


----------



## Yossarian

Scotland Tang Soo Do

Kicho ill Bu/Ee bu 10th gup
Kicho Sam bu 8th gup
Pyung Ahn cho dan 7th gup
Pyung ahn Ee dan 6th gup
Pyung Ahn sam dan 5th gup
Pyung Ahn sa dan 4th gup
Pyung Ahn Oh dan 3rd gup
Bassai Dai 2nd Gup
Naihanchi Cho dan 1st gup
Sip Soo Cho dan bo

Naihanchi Ee dan and Sam dan 1st dan
Jindo 2nd dan
Kong sang koon and Rohai 3rd dan
Wang Shu and Sai Shan 4th dan
Jion 5th dan
Oh Sip Sa Bo 6th dan

Plus various weapons forms and a couple of the chil sung.


----------



## DMcHenry

I don't think this is standard, but here's what I teach at each level:

9th Gup Ki-bon Il bu & Ki-bon Ee bu
8th Gup Ki-bon Sam bu
7th Gup Pyung-ahn Cho dan
6th Gup Pyung-ahn Ee dan
5th Gup Pyung-ahn Sam dan
4th Gup Pyung-ahn Sa dan
3rd Gup Pyung-ahn Oh dan
2nd Gup Bassai
1st Gup Nihanchi Cho dan
1st Dan Nihanchi Ee Dan & Ship Soo
2nd Dan Nihanchi Sam Dan & Chinto
3rd Dan KongSangKoon & Rohai
4th Dan WangShu & SeiShan (optional Eshipsa bo)
5th Dan Jion & Ohshipsa bo (optional Unsu)

(my Ki-bon forms have kicks and replace the Ki-cho hyungs)


----------



## rmclain

10th Gup: Kibon Hyung 1-3
9th Gup: Kibon Hyung 4-5 
8th & 7th Gup:  Pyung Ahn Cho Dan, Pyung Ahn Yi Dan
6th Gup: Pyung Ahn Sam Dan, Pyung Ahn Sa Dan
5th Gup: Pyung Ahn Oh Dan
4th Gup: Shipsoo
3rd Gup: Dan Kwon, Doju San (both are chuan-fa)
2nd Gup: Bassai Tae
1st Gup: No TSD forms
1st Dan: Chulki Cho Dan, No Hai, Jang Kwon (offensive side)
2nd Dan: Chulki Yi Dan, Ahm Hak, Jang Kwon (defensive side)
3rd Dan: Chulki Sam Dan, Bassai So, Wan Shu
4th Dan: Kong Son Kun, Ban Wol, Cha un, Taijo Kwon, So Ho Yun
5th Dan: Jin Soo, Oh Ship Sa Bo, Ship Pal
6th Dan: Sa Bong Kwon
7th Dan: Palgi Kwon

R. McLain


----------



## JWLuiza

10th/9th Gup: Taegot 1-3
8th/7th: Pinan 1 and 2
5th/6th: Pinan 3 & 4
3rd/4th: Kibon 4 & Pinan 5
2nd: Naihanchi 1 and 2
1st: Chinte plus choice (Choose one from: Bassai Dai, Kanku Dai, Chinto, Jion, Sa Bang Kwan)
1st Dan and above: Any form you want.


----------



## mtabone

I didnt realize we are doing all the forms in our syllabus...sorry will update tomorrow....


----------



## DMcHenry

John, not sure I've seen "Sa Bang Kwan".  Do you have a video or other reference to it I can see?

Thanks,
Mac


----------



## JWLuiza

I've only seen a pretty crappy version here:





Not my school and I still apologize for the pink gi.


----------



## DMcHenry

Interesting, thanks for posting.  I don't know the other form, but I agree with your comments that she mixed up Lo-hi/Ro-hi and the other forms videos.


----------



## Muwubu16858

Last year, my teacher decided which forms we were to teach at what grade through 6th dan. My teacher and I both train in many more forms, but these are the ones he wants taught to all general students of our style:

White & Yellow Belt: Kicho 1-3
Green Belt: Pyung Ahn 1-2
Blue Belt: Pyung Ahn 3-4
Red Belt: Pyung Ahn 5, Bassai Dae & So
Cho Dan: Naihanchi 1, Gekisai 1
Ee Dan: Naihanchi 2, Gekisai 2
Sam Dan: Naihanchi 3, Ship Soo
Sa Dan: Chinto, Kong Sang Kun Dae
Oh Dan: Kong Sang Kun So, Sa Bang Kong Sang Kun
Yuk Dan: Rohai Cho Dan & Ee Dan


----------



## JWLuiza

What were the thoughts behind keeping both Kong Sang Koon and Sa Bang Kong Sang Koon. I love both forms, but see high amounts of overlap...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMcHenry

In a former life, I performed Gekisai - isn't that a Goju Ryu form?  I don't actually remember it, but from what I do remember I did like that form and may have even done it with sai.


----------



## JWLuiza

DMcHenry said:


> In a former life, I performed Gekisai - isn't that a Goju Ryu form? I don't actually remember it, but from what I do remember I did like that form and may have even done it with sai.


 You are correct re: Gekisai. Muwubu has an intersting lineage


----------



## Muwubu16858

Our Tang Soo Do has influence from not only our main Moo Duk Kwan roots, but also through my teachers uncle Dr. Yun Kwai Byeong of Jidokwan, of which I also hold rank in. Dr. Yun learned from both Toyama Kanken, where he held the 4th Dan with Shihan license in Shudokan, and I'm not sure how far along, but learned from Mabuni Kenwa as well. He dedicated a book he wrote to both his teachers. Because of this additional source, my teacher, as well as myself, practice the whole range of kata/hyung from not only Tang Soo Do, but from Dr. Yun's lineage as well. The final product is the list you see here, as my teacher likes to teach simpler hyung, but more in depth than what is taught in Tang Soo Do normally today. However, his style is the Most influenced by his primary teacher, the late GM Oh Sae Joon.


----------



## OldKarateGuy

WTSDA (GM J C Shin) syllabus, open hand forms only, each rank is inclusive of all lower ranks. Higher dan ranks also include a detailed knowledge of a specific lower form. There are obviously other requirements, including basics, written test, original written work, weapons, etc, depending on the rank testing. The three sae kye hyung are basic forms, original to WTSDA, but very similar to beginner forms taught in most styles. 
10th gup - white belt beginner 
9th gup - sae kye hyung 1 
8th gup - sae kye hyung 2
7th gup - sae kye hyung 3
6th gup - pyung ahn cho dan
5th gup - pyung ahn e dan
4th gup - pyung ahn sam dan
3rd gup - pyung ahn sah dan
2nd gup - pyung ahn o dan
1st gup - bassai
Cho Dan Bo (blue belt) - Naihanchi (1st)
1st Dan - Sip soo
2nd Dan - Naihanchi e dan
3rd Dan - Naihanchi sam dan, Jin do
4th Dan - Rohai, Kong sang koon
5th Dan - Wang Shu, Shi Shan, Ji Pangyi
6th Dan - Jion
7th Dan - Oh sip sah bo


----------



## JWLuiza

Which form is Ji Pangyi?


----------



## OldKarateGuy

I just knew someone would ask that. I haven't a clue. It's in the WTSDA handbook as part of the syllabus, but GM Shin's textbooks on forms only go to 3rd dan forms (thus far). I Googled it and didn't have much success. Honestly, I don't think I have ever even heard the name mentioned before I saw it when I looked yesterday.  

Most of the forms from World Tang Soo Do are the traditional, found all over. The names are also fairly common, and even if you didn't recognize the name, watching the form, you would immediately realize which form was being performed. (you know, Wang Shu = Empi, Shi Shan = Hangetsu, etc). This one even sounds different, more Korean. I don't know it, at least without seeing it. I assume that under another name it would be something we might know, given our respective travels. 

I'll email around and see if one of the old-time TSD guys can describe it to me.


----------



## DMcHenry

Would it be a cane form?


----------



## JWLuiza

It's the cane form.


----------



## OldKarateGuy

Guess that explains it. I'm just learning sword and knife. Thanks.


----------



## JWLuiza

OldKarateGuy said:


> Guess that explains it. I'm just learning sword and knife. Thanks.



No problem. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JWLuiza

Hwa Rang World Tang Soo Do Requirements
9th: Kicho Hyung Il Bu
8th: Kicho Hyung Ee Bu, Sam Bu
7th: Pyung Ahn Chodan
6th: Pyung Ahn Ee Dan, Chil Sung e Roh
5th: Pyung Ahn Sam Dan
4th: Pyung Ahn Sa Dan
3rd: Pyung Ahn Oh Dan, Chl Sung Il Ro
2nd: Bassai
1st: Naihanchi Chodan
Chodan: Lower Belt Forms
Ee Dan: Naihanchi E Dan, Jindo, Chil Sung Sam Ro
Sam Dan: Naihanchi Sam Dan, Ro Hai, Chil Sung Sa Ro
Sa Dan: Kong San Kun, Sip Soo, Chil Sung O Ro
O Dan: Wan Shu, Sei Shan
Yuk Dan: Jion, O Sip Sa Bo


----------



## nathanwc

American Tang Soo Do (Under GM Dennis Ichikawa)

White/Yellow - Giecho Hyung Il Bu
Purple - Giecho Hyung Il Bu Sung Gup & Giecho Hyung Ee Bu
Orange - Giecho Hyung Ee Bu Sung Gup
8th Gup Blue - Giecho Hyung Sahm Bu
7th Gup Blue - Pyong Ahn Cho Dan 
6th Gup Green - Pyong Ahn Yi Dan
5th Gup Green - Pyong Ahn Sahm Dan
4th Gup Green - Pyong Ahn Sah Dan
3rd Gup Red - Pyong Ahn O Dan
2nd Gup Red - Bassai
1st Gup - no new form
1st Dan - Nianchi Cho Dan, Yi Dan & Sahm Dan
2nd Dan - Chipsu, Chinte, Wong Shu, Tae Gi Hyul
3rd Dan - Jindo, Jion, Rohai, Koon San Kung


----------



## SahBumNimRush

My Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo school practices the older sets of hyungs.

white belt:  Kicho hyung #1-3
gold belt: Pyung Ahn Cho Dan
Green belt: Pyung Ahn Ee Dan
Green belt brown tip: Pyung Ahn Sam Dan
Brown belt: Pyung Ahn Sa Dan
Brown belt red tip: Pyung Ahn Oh Dan
Red belt: Bassai
Blue belt: no new form
1st Dan: Naihanchi Cho Dan and Ee Dan
2nd Dan: Naihanchi Sam Dan and Chinto
3rd Dan: Kang Song Kun

**our kwan jang nim used to teach Ship Soo, Ro Hai, Jion, Wanshu, and Seisan, but threw them out.  He said there were too many hyungs, and that we needed to concentrate on perfecting the other forms**


----------



## Tim37200

This is the American Tang Soo Do Assoc.  form breakdown (Under GM Byrne - I train under Master David Rexer and he also teaches the Chil Sung/Yuk Ros, as well as weapons - which are not a part of the ATA)
10th - Gicho 1
9th - Gicho 2 & 3 (For the kids - adults do 1 &2 at white)
8th - Pyung Ahn Cho Dan, Chil Sung Ee Ro Hyung
7th - Pyung Ahn Ee Dan 
6th - Pyung Ahn Sam Dan
5th - Pyung Ahn Sah Dan
4th - Pyung Ahn Oh Dan, Chil Sung Il Ro Hyung
3rd - Bassai So
2nd - Bassai Dae, Chil Sung Sam Ro Hyung
1st - Naihanji Cho Dan, Bong Hyung Cho Dan
DANS
1st - Jin Do, Sip Soo, Naihanji Ee Dan, Chil Sung Sah Ro Hyung, Wang Bo (Staff), Bong Hyung Ee Dan, Yuk Ro Cho Dan [I know it looks like a lot, but it wasn't that bad, and I was a young kid when I got my Cho Dan)
Also Escrima Cho Dan after 1 yr. at Cho Dan
2nd - Lo Hai, Naihanji Sam Dan, Chil Sung Oh Ro Hyung, Yuk Ro Ee Dan, Ee Wang Bo and Bong Hyung Sam Dan, also Escrima Ee Dan
3rd - Kong Sang Koon, Yuk Ro Sam Dan, Sam Wang Bo, Bong Hyung Sah Dan, Escrima Sam Dan, Tanto Hyung Cho Dan
4th - Wang Shu, Sei Shan, Chil Sung Yuk Ro Hyung, Yuk Ro Sah Dan, Tanto Hyung Ee Dan (Double Dagger)
5th - Ji On & Probably Yuk Ro 5
6th - O Sip Sa Bo (Not sure, could be with 5th) --probably Chil Sung 7 & Yuk Ro 6

I was kind of disappointed to see that Hwa Sun, So RIm Jang Kwan, and Tae Kyuk Kwon weren't included in any of the books/manuals/lists I have/have seen...If I want I'll learn them on my own at the appropriate level   But I have a way to go from Sam Dan


----------



## Kinghercules

Came across this when I was searching for something on Google.

Nice to see SOOOO many verities in the art.

I see some still have Jang Kwon, Tai Gi Hyul and Sa Bang Kwon!  
Cool!


----------



## carlos_tsd

DMcHenry said:


> Would it be a cane form?


Yes, Yi pang Yi is cane hyung


----------

